# menopur - the liquid bit



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

I have to take 4 powders of menopur, and I start with 1ml of the liquid.

Thing is, by the time Ive done all the drawing up in each vial of powder and finally flicked all the air out of the syringe, I am only left with 0.7ml for injecting.

Is this the same for everyone, or am I making a bad job of mixing the medicine?


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Each vial of liquid has between 0.8 and 1.1 ml to start with - they can vary quite a bit so you're probably doing everything right. My clinic advised me to use 1.5ml (1 & 1/2 bottles) for 5 menopur to make it easier.

If I were you I'd ring my clinic and check with them - also you might want to ask about using an extra half bottle.

I personally hated the mixing part of menopur and it regularly drove me to tears as wasn't sure I was mixing it right and/or had too many bubbles etc. It's only after several cycles that I've finally got the knack.

Wishing you lots of luck with your cycle


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

I found that when the 4 powder thingys were mixed the liquid became 0.8 or 0.75

One thing I did was flick the liquid bottle before drawing that way you get the full 1.0 ml, sometimes a little liquid gets stuck at the top of the glass. And also before i mixed any menopur I removed the big bubbles to see if I had close to 1.0 ml before I start off.... even then i found i am down to 0.9 or 0.8, I think its because a tiny amount gets left in the menopur bottle (unless you are pro at positioning the end of the needle in the corner of the bottle and having just enough air)

I agree with fififi, check with your clinic if there is anything to worry about if the liquid is 0.7 ml i am guessing you still get the same dose of menopur, just slightly more concentrated, dont worry too much

But having said that its also easy said than done .... take care and all the best with your cycle!!


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I havent been so stressed about it this time round (this is my second round of IVF).  But last time, well, there is so much fiddling isnt there?  so many stages where something can go wrong, and the air bubbles.... we are all terrified of the air bubbles, but the clinic told me not to worry, as long as they are not big air bubbles (yeah ok, define 'big'!!!).  Its probably a side effect of the d/r but I was soooo upset with the stress of mixing the menopur the first time round, I had a proper stampy feet tantrum.  I just wanted to scream, cry, stamp my feet and smash the damned things to pieces against the wall and blow up the CRM!!!  Thought my head was gonna explode.  Phew!

Felt alot better about it this time, until I noticed I was short of liquid.

Great tip about checking the fluid amount before mixing the powders though.  I will do that for the next day or 2 as I get more used to mixing it again and if Im still only getting 0.7ml by end of weekend I will be straight on to clinic on Monday.  Today was only my 2nd day of stimming.


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep - totally know where you're coming from in the I HATE menopur mixing camp!!!

Glad you're sounding a bit more positive today - hope your pharmacist skills continue improving over weekend  

Hugs


----------

